# Fake hides and backgrounds



## 5potted (Mar 3, 2011)

Thought I'd post some pics of what I've been working on the past week. The enclosures are coming along nicely with the stuff I made a while ago and the new items. 

The pyramids lid comes off as I'm going to fill the bottom with more sand so I can just remove the lid and see in to my levis. And the click-clack for the wheatbelt is temporary (in case someone was going to mention something about being too small) as their melamine enclosures are waiting for new light fittings.


----------



## werdy (Mar 3, 2011)

they look good what are they made out of?


----------



## 5potted (Mar 3, 2011)

polystyrene covered with render, painted then sealed


----------



## werdy (Mar 3, 2011)

kewl great idea, Does the render go really hard ?
i would like to to a few things like that in a few of my tanks 

Can see a great desert theme for my Mitchell's hopping mice and some great ideas are coming to mind for some of my frog tanks


----------



## saximus (Mar 3, 2011)

They look great Spotted. Do you mix PVA with the render or just water?
There is a sticky in this forum called how to make a hide. There's a few different instructions on making similar ones to this. You guys should join the DIY group too 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/diy-enclosures-backgrounds-furniture-225/


----------



## werdy (Mar 3, 2011)

kewl im going to join it now


----------



## 5potted (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah it goes fairly hard, and heavy. It really depends on what you make. I had no difficulties with my hides however the stairs on the background piece I wouldn't put them in my adult spotted enclosure as he'd have the strength to snap it off the support beams. I usually put on 4 or so coats so it does take a while waiting for each coat to dry (depending on the weather).

Yeah I use Bondcrete in with the render. After I create the shape I also put a heat gun over it as it fuses the outside and makes the polystyrene less likely to break off during the process. I can't take the credit for the instructions as was taught by Tooninoz (I think he made a how to make a hide thread a while ago).


----------

